# My Display on Google Street View



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Google just added street view to our area. Looks like they must have taken their photos around halloween, bc I've got all my stuff up. LOL


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

haha but you should just take a screenshot and blur out the names of stuff...for your own privacy!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Good call....lemme edit this


----------



## DoubleX (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol thats really cool!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

hehehehe... ok ok..tell us.. how much did ya pay em to take it then?? hehehe pretty freakin cool either way


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Good Stuff


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Immortalized! I love it!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Way COOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great site 
cept I can't get my house they havent video mapped it yet..


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

That's awesome! Now I love Google street view even more!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That's pretty cool! I was looking around in MS Virtual Earth (similar to Google Earth) and found that the satellite view of my house shows the tombstones in my front yard cemetery!! I can even faintly make out my zombie crossing sign. Now too bad I didn't have my giant spider set up when the photo was taken.


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 20, 2008)

Sweet! What timing!


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Map Point has pics of my house during Christmas which worked out perfect for my Christmas website and display map.

It would be cool if you can ask for requested updates.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats great!!! I wish they'd do that to my home during October, I'd give my friends my address and have them check it out via Google Earth...."you can't miss my house, it's the one with the kickin' body hangin' from the front yard tree!!"


----------



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

Ha. That's great!

All we have for our street view is our garbage out since it's garbage day.


----------



## Bushenstine (Sep 25, 2008)

Sweet! Awesome!!! :jol:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Good job!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Perfect timing. You have a great yard for a haunt.

I checked my address and apparently Google hasn't gotten around my house for street view yet.


----------

